# On Putting



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I ran across this link on putting by accident. If you, are a golfer who wants to know as much as possible about putting, this might be right up your fairway. I read a little of it, and just about scratched the rest of my hair off my head. However, it does seem be decent info. 

Geoff Mangum Putting Lessons and Clinics


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

I bought my Dad the Dave Pelz Putting Bible, he said how the %#$% can anyone write 800 pages on putting


----------



## navticesmoer (Apr 9, 2011)

are a golfer who wants to know as much as possible about putting


----------

